# What is the value of this hard maple burl?



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I did a walk thru on a lot clearing job with a tree service today. This burl is not part of the job but the tree guy said he would talk to the owner about selling it.I offered $200 (100 for the owner and 100 for the tree service to cut it for me) it is hollow with enough room to put both of my fists in the middle at one time. The inside seems firm I couldn't find any punky spots in the middle. I would estimate that it is 18" thick in most spots some a little thicker and some thinner. The diameter is about 3.5 feet or so. I wasn't sure of the value so I threw out the 200 figure just wondering if it offered to much.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

That is not a burl it is a tree canker according to one of our turning club gurus. I don't think it is worth as much as a burl. A true burl will will have individual knots and I don't see that in your picture. I had an outting one saturday at one of our members woods and we were introduced to true burls. A canker will have interesting grain pattern.

"Canker is found on maples and these are nasty. A canker appears a sunken area on the trunk or limb and oozes sap. Fungi and bacteria spread through the tissue and the canker increases in size. At the extreme, it girdles the trunk and growth above it dies."


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Any idea how fast a canker can grow? The trunk above it is very small. The girdling process has either begun or the tree is young and the canker has grown fast. Another strange feature is the hollow portion goes all the way thru the trunk. You can see the large opening in the pic. the opposite side from that there is another hole about an inch on diameter. Water and nutrients are making it to the top of the tree as there aren't any major dead spots in the upper portions of the tree.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Woodworking Talk

Check out my website treecyclehardwoods.com for your next lumber purchase.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Burls wholesale usually sold by pound, retail more, but at least see what you are buying. 

http://www.righteouswoods.net/burls.html

http://www.globalwoodsource.com/online_turning_block_stock

http://www.exoticwoodsusa.com/

http://www.leetreewoodworks.com/

If tree cutter will cut 12" to 18" on each side of your burl/canker will help in drying process. End seal and set aside for six months to a year might have a diamond in the rough there or complete waste of time.


----------

